# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Ovo mi je čudno!!! POMOZITE savjetom

## Pink-OS

Rodila sam prije nešto više od 4mjseca,isključivo dojimo,menga8čišćenje nakon poroda je trajalo negdje 7-8 tjedana,nekih mjesec i pol ništa i sad u zadnjih 15 dana svaka 2-3 dana brišem papirom svježu krv,onda prestane na 2 dana pa opet evo večeras opet,ne boli me ništa,naručena sam kod ginekologa 22 (to mi je prvi pregled nakon poroda) nije menga,nosim dnevni uložak ali bude vrlo malo zamrljan,da napomenem da sam i prvu curku dojila skoro do godine i isto toliko nisam imala niti mengu,ovo me sad zbunjuje i pomalo plaši,jeli to normalno,jeli to još uvjek čišćenje??

----------


## sweetmint

Prije svega draga cestitam na bebici  :Heart: 

Meni se nakon drugog poroda krvarenje pojavilo isto nakon dva mjeseca, vec sam mislila da sam dobila mengu. Trajalo je par dana i stalo...Beba je isto bila iskljucivo dojena, tako da je i meni bilo cudno, ali eto poslije se nije vise ponovilo.
Mislila sam da je do hormona, jer na pregledu je bilo sve okej.

Mozda da nazoves dr pa ga upitas.

----------


## pikula

Pregled nakon 6 tjedana je bio uredan?

----------


## Pink-OS

> Pregled nakon 6 tjedana je bio uredan?


 ma malo sam okasnila :Evil or Very Mad:  ovo će mi 22 biti prvi pregled nakon poroda

Draga sweetmint,hvala na čestitkama :Love:  a nadam se da je sve ok,ali evo traje sa prekidima već sigurno 15 dana

----------


## Snjeska

Pink-OS, samo želim čestitati na prinovi  :Smile:

----------


## marijanada

U Zagrebu bi mogla otići u bolnicu na hitnu ginekološku, obavila bi ultrazvučni pregled i bila bi mirnija. Ne znam kak je s tim u Osijeku. Ja sam u sličnoj situaciji otišla na hitnu u Vinogradsku (Zagreb) i rekli mi da ako bude trebalo slobodno opet dođem, ali prošlo je sve ok.

----------


## Pink-OS

ne znam sve mi se ne čini za hitnu,nisam pametna,evo jutros ništa,sinoć stavila dnevni uložak,ostao čist,jutros ništa,ništa javim kad obavim pregled

----------


## Pink-OS

Dakle ovako da javim o čem se kod mene radi! u maternici je ostalo nešto?? kaže doktor kok 1.5cm,ne zna ni sam što je misli ovoj posteljice ili polip,uglavnom dobila sam tablete za izazivanje menge a ako to neupali moram na kiretažu :Sad: ((  da to očiste

----------


## Suzizana

ajme ovoj posteljice, tak dugo, pa kako je to moguće? držim fige da sve bude dobro.

----------


## AnneMary

> Dakle ovako da javim o čem se kod mene radi! u maternici je ostalo nešto?? kaže doktor kok 1.5cm,ne zna ni sam što je misli ovoj posteljice ili polip,uglavnom dobila sam tablete za izazivanje menge a ako to neupali moram na kiretažu((  da to očiste


ista stvar se meni dogodila!
ne znam jesi i ti rodila na carski ali ja sam krvarila isto tako bez prestanka 8 tj. poslije poroda bez obzira na dojenje, i nije bilo ništa jako , ali je stalno curkalo pomalo.
i kad sam napokon nazvala da pitam jel to više normalno i otišla na pregleda ustanovili su da je nešto ostalo, ni smai ne znaju šta se dogodilo.
vjerovatno je pri šivanju maternie neka lohija ili prokrvljena žiliica se uhvatila i lagano krvarila.
sutra dan su mi to uklonili, na živo.
Iako nikad nisam imala kiretažu mislim da sam skužila šta je to tj. kako to izgleda.
Doktor je sastrugao nekakvu nakupinu tkiva koja je bila prokrvljena. Taj dan sam još jako krvarila ali se već sutra smirilo i uzv je bio uredan.
a pravu mengu sam dobila nakon nekih 5-6 mj. uz dojenje.

Pink-OS nadam se da nećeš morat na kiretažu.

----------


## Pink-OS

> ista stvar se meni dogodila!
> ne znam jesi i ti rodila na carski ali ja sam krvarila isto tako bez prestanka 8 tj. poslije poroda bez obzira na dojenje, i nije bilo ništa jako , ali je stalno curkalo pomalo.
> i kad sam napokon nazvala da pitam jel to više normalno i otišla na pregleda ustanovili su da je nešto ostalo, ni smai ne znaju šta se dogodilo.
> vjerovatno je pri šivanju maternie neka lohija ili prokrvljena žiliica se uhvatila i lagano krvarila.
> sutra dan su mi to uklonili, na živo.
> Iako nikad nisam imala kiretažu mislim da sam skužila šta je to tj. kako to izgleda.
> Doktor je sastrugao nekakvu nakupinu tkiva koja je bila prokrvljena. Taj dan sam još jako krvarila ali se već sutra smirilo i uzv je bio uredan.
> a pravu mengu sam dobila nakon nekih 5-6 mj. uz dojenje.
> 
> Pink-OS nadam se da nećeš morat na kiretažu.


Joj joj pa da znači i ti si to prošla,rodila sam na carski,i ja molim Boga da nemoram na kiretažu,al dobro nedaj Bože većeg zla,kako druge tako i ja :Sad: (((

----------


## Pink-OS

> Pink-OS, samo želim čestitati na prinovi


 Hvala na čestitkama :Smile:

----------


## mirjana

> Joj joj pa da znači i ti si to prošla,rodila sam na carski,i ja molim Boga da nemoram na kiretažu,al dobro nedaj Bože većeg zla,kako druge tako i ja(((


i meni se to dogodilo nakon carskog, dobila sam tablete i očistilo se sve samo, nisam morala na kiretažu

jedino sam imala strašne grčeve i gin mi je rekao da mirujem nekoliko dana (došla mi je mama pomoći)

i čestitam na prinovi  :Smile:

----------


## bzara

draga i ja sam prošla isto!  :Love: 
rodila sam vaginalno, i nakon 3 tjedna sam prestala krvariti. međutim konstantno je dolje bio neki pritisak kao pred mengu. cijelo vrijeme si mislim: pa hoću li ju odmah dobiti, žene kad doje nemaju po par mjeseci, a neke uopće, a ja ću izgleda biti "sretnica"!  :Mad: 
međutim točno 5 tjedana nakon poroda navečer sam se krenula tuširati i brišem se kad odjednom svježa krv, prvo pomalo je počela kapati da bi krenulo sve jače i jače. ja si stalno mislim ma to je možda još neko čišćenje nakon poroda, sad će to stati, ali ono sve jače i jače. dok sam organizirala kako ćemo s malenom, tko će doći pomoći mužu, iz mene su već počeli ispadati ugrušci veličine manje šake! kad sam došla na bolnicu, primio me jedan jako "ljubazan" doktor  :Mad:  . kiretaža me nije uopće boljela, jedino poslije mi je bilo mučno od tog kao protiv bolova, ali nakon kiretaže sam osjetila olakšanje!
kod mene je ostao komadić posteljice, odnosno komadić resice! nikom nije jasno kako, ali eto ostalo je! preživila sam i to, i hvala Bogu ni menge još nema!  :Wink: 

nadam se da će sve otići mengom, i da nećeš morati na kiretažu! bit će sigurno obilnija, ali samo neka sve ode!  :Love:

----------


## tua

Te tablete, jel to ergometrin? kakve su preporuke vaših doktora što se tiče dojenja? znam da sam pokušavala pomoć prijateljici koja ih je trebala piti, pa je ispalo da svaki gin. ima svoje mišljenje u vezi toga...

----------


## Pink-OS

tablete su Duphaston.rekao je da mogu dojiti u njih a i piše na tabletama,bome ima nas nači dosta sa takvim iskustvom

----------


## Teica

Nemam takvo iskustvo ali ti jaaako držim fige  :Heart: 

Javljaj nam kako ide s tabletama i kako si  :Love: 

Ma sigurno već znaš...ovdje uvijek imaš podršku i razumijevanje  :Smile:

----------


## Pink-OS

> tablete su Duphaston.rekao je da mogu dojiti u njih a i piše na tabletama,bome ima nas nači dosta sa takvim iskustvom


   ajme koliko sam slova ispustila :Evil or Very Mad: 
Hvala vam curke moje na dobrim željama :Love:

----------


## dorotea24

Pink_os čestitam ti i ovdje na prinovi!
Ja sam isto prošla kiretažu zbog zaostale posteljice koja je valjda bila i malo urasla. To je bilo 45 minuta doslovnog horora na živo. Izgleda da nisu skužili koliko je to jako uraslo, ma katastrofa. 
No tebi neće ni trebati. Držim fige da prođe sa duphastonom

----------


## a.k.

> Te tablete, jel to ergometrin? kakve su preporuke vaših doktora što se tiče dojenja? znam da sam pokušavala pomoć prijateljici koja ih je trebala piti, pa je ispalo da svaki gin. ima svoje mišljenje u vezi toga...


Ako se ne varam ergometrin sluzi tome da smanjuje krvarenje, a ne da ga izaziva

----------


## mirjana

Ja sam dobila Ergometrin i gin mi je zabranio dojenje dok ih pijem... Sad, da li je to bilo OK ili ne, ne želim se vraćati na to - poslušala sam preporuku jer se nisam usudila drukčije

Koliko se sjećam (ipak je prošlo 7,5 godina  :Smile:  ), Ergometrin potiče kontrakcije maternice pa se ona sama "čisti"

Kod mene je djelovao odlično, nisam morala na kretažu.

----------


## Pink-OS

Cure moje niš od moje menge,evo danas prestajem sa tabletama a niš se nedogađa :Sad:   jel ima koji prirodni savjet da se dobije menga :Smile:   osim prestanka dojenja

----------


## Pink-OS

Menga je stigla :Smile: ,nadam se da će izaći sve,pišem vam ovo ako netko bude imao sličan problem i uspije se riješiti tabletama i mengom da nemora odmah ići na kiretažu,evo nadam se da ću ja biti jedna od vas koja nije išla na kiretaži :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

DrŽi se i da ispadne sve kaj treba van!

----------


## Teica

Super da je stigla  :Smile:  ! 

Držimo fige!

----------


## sweetmint

> Menga je stigla,nadam se da će izaći sve,pišem vam ovo ako netko bude imao sličan problem i uspije se riješiti tabletama i mengom da nemora odmah ići na kiretažu,evo nadam se da ću ja biti jedna od vas koja nije išla na kiretaži


Bas mi je drago..i nadam se da ce sve biti dobro. ~~~~~~~~~

----------

